# VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*im thinking on getting a SRI intake manifold for my vrt BUT is it worth it?*
for the price, power gain or lost???
Right now, my setup will be...
- stock vr6 with 9:1 head spacer (only 47k miles)
- ATP mani and ATP 3" dp > cutout (race)
- APT 2.9 intake manifold (ported upper and lower)
- Quaife diff
- big FMIC
- Devilsown water/methanol injection (dual nozzle setup)
- Lugtronic PnP w/630cc injectors (in order)
- Precison PT-61 w/.69 exhaust housing
- Clutchnet 6 puck sprung w/ red x2 PP
- etc etc...\\\
car in question...








looking into the flipside sri manifold...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*

good morning


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

if you don't mind loosing a lit mid range power for noticeable top end it's worth it


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

If you want a short runner intake manifold, buy an intake manifold with shorter runners. The flipside one has ~stock length runners, a small plenum and removed runner compensation. It seems like the worst of all options for performance, but it does relocate the throttle body. To me, the only reason to do a flipside manifold would be if you physically can't fit the stock intake manifold because of your turbo/exhaust manifold choices.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (leebro61)*

I am running the Flipside manifold. TQ is still plenty high. It was designed to make plumbing and maintenance convenient and it does just that. Install is a breeze and the quality of the welding and the machining are outstanding. Another local is running one on his SC Vr6 and made 281 whp at 10 psi. He gained almost 30 whp after adding the intake, Cat 266 cams and an intercooler as the same boost so I don't think its robbing any performance. I have never seen any before and after numbers for a VR6t with just an intake manifold swap. All of them on the market kill runner compensation and most have small plenums. Is it as big of a deal as everyone makes it out to be...who knows. 
Rob at Flipside is also a hell of a nice guy and great to work with. I run his Vr6 clutch fork and reinforced oil pan as well.



















_Modified by MKII16v at 6:16 PM 7-26-2008_


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

....did you spray paint your overflow black???









and numbers are pointless unless you have a before/after
if you want a sri, get a proper one. as stated-the flipside design has got to be least desirable from a performance standpoint...
c2 
sp
spa
etc, etc, etc


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*

there's a level check.
this car has some sweet details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

I'm considering an SRI as well. I think the biggest thing it does is relocate the throttle body. It makes your intercooler piping shorter and gets it away from the heat of the manifold and turbo. All of them do that part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Power wise I think they usually lose some torque but gain top end which is perfect for a VRT b/c torque does nothing but break things and cause wheelspin.
I would think the flipside would retain more torque but not gain as much hp up top as the C2 or Schimmel b/c it really isn't a true SRI. The runners are just as long as the stock manifold. For $500 it looks like a nice piece and does relocate the TB. I have a Corrado so I would have to shave 1" off my motor mounts for it to clear so I'm looking at Schimmels SRI. Proven hp gains and hopefully will lose some of that midrange torque.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*


















its in!!! and green




















_Modified by PjS860ct at 4:53 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*

To be honest I dont think you are going to see a drastic increase in performance... say schimmel vs. the flipside customs intake manifold. 
I did the flipside customs intake manifold in my Mk2, passenger side mostly because I got one for a steal. There is some fabrication. The flange one the throttle body side hits the hood just because the VR6 doesnt sit level in the engine bay. Also had to modify the throttle cable because you have to use one from Mk4 2.0l.
But really how much more performance are you getting with the Schimmel? I dont really know, but I'm pretty sure its not worth the extra 800$ your going to spend on one. But either way you go you can really go wrong...


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_To be honest I dont think you are going to see a drastic increase in performance... say schimmel vs. the flipside customs intake manifold. 
I did the flipside customs intake manifold in my Mk2, passenger side mostly because I got one for a steal. There is some fabrication. The flange one the throttle body side hits the hood just because the VR6 doesnt sit level in the engine bay. Also had to modify the throttle cable because you have to use one from Mk4 2.0l.
But really how much more performance are you getting with the Schimmel? I dont really know, but I'm pretty sure its not worth the extra 800$ your going to spend on one. But either way you go you can really go wrong...

I'm not sure it's an $800 difference. Flipside is $500. Schimmel is $1k.
I've seen some nice torque/HP curves from the Schimmel. Torque is always alot lower than hp which is what I want. Don't get me wrong. Flipside is a nice value but I don't wan't to lower my motor in an already lowered Corrado.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
I'm not sure it's an $800 difference. Flipside is $500. Schimmel is $1k.
I've seen some nice torque/HP curves from the Schimmel. Torque is always alot lower than hp which is what I want. Don't get me wrong. Flipside is a nice value but I don't wan't to lower my motor in an already lowered Corrado.

Yeah theres a lot of work involved in the flipside. You could probably bolt the Schimmel on your corrado with very little modifications. 
Thats all the Schimmel is now is 1k? I thought it was more money.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (92gtikid)*

It's $1k for the cast nonpowdercoated. I'll need electric fans as well as it won't clear my stock fans so that's another $60-$120.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (slc92)*

also needs custom fuel rail and other things to make it work with the SP or C2 (i think)
heres my setup last year, beats low 12 sec hondas (unless they jump







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) 10psi stock CR 
last years pics...not pretty but worked... till it spun a bearing















































hope the pics help slc...












_Modified by PjS860ct at 12:28 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*

Thanks. Yeah, they def. help







There is so much going on back by that throttle though







I would really like to do an SRI if I can swing it.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (slc92)*

yea i know... its pretty busy over that area of the engine when the stock intake manifold is used... all the pipings, hoses, blah blah blah








i want a SRI manifold with the TB on the passenger side... wont even see the pipings at all (under the oil pan and up the other side to the TB) plus i can use my old pipings!








*** will i need a longer TB cable if i get the Flipside passenger side version of their SRI???


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*

what do you guys do about the Idle Control Valve with the SRI manifolds? i have obd1... ?


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_yea i know... its pretty busy over that area of the engine when the stock intake manifold is used... all the pipings, hoses, blah blah blah








i want a SRI manifold with the TB on the passenger side... wont even see the pipings at all (under the oil pan and up the other side to the TB) plus i can use my old pipings!








*** will i need a longer TB cable if i get the Flipside passenger side version of their SRI???

Yeah you will need to get a longer throttle cable. I used the Mk4 2.0l throttle cable on mine. Its the longest factory cable. Its not and easy install though if you are retaining your current gas pedal. I had to modify the cable to get it to work correctly. 
I also had to grind down the throttle body flange because it was hitting the hood on the passenger side. But other than that it fits pretty good. No fan modifications. Bolts right in. But you do have to modify the fuel rail some and bend the lines down because the manifold hits them. It sounds like a lot but I got it fitted in probably 2 hours. 
One other thing that you would need to do is extend the plug that plus into the throttle body also. That is pretty easy. Just have to make it about a foot longer, I had some older VW wires around and just soldered them together.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_what do you guys do about the Idle Control Valve with the SRI manifolds? i have obd1... ?

I have the ISV relocated right behind my passenger headlight, the ISV wires have been extended. you can see it hooked up right after the TB and before TB. [IM







G]


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

It's all gains with a proper SRI. Stock manifold just gives a big torque spike, then torque falls off past 5500rpm.
I use the Schimmel SRI and it has more torque and power everywhere in the rev range than a stock manifold.
The people who say it kills bottom end either have no experience and just speculate, or have yet to drive a properly set up and well mapped VRT with an SRI.
Any good turbo engine uses an SRI. Look at all the stock engines out there which have SRIs from the factory.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

hell the SRI in a VF kit did pretty nice (although I have no real data on it) - it definitely opened up that top end where the SC just loves being


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_It's all gains with a proper SRI. Stock manifold just gives a big torque spike, then torque falls off past 5500rpm.
I use the Schimmel SRI and it has more torque and power everywhere in the rev range than a stock manifold.
The people who say it kills bottom end either have no experience and just speculate, or have yet to drive a properly set up and well mapped VRT with an SRI.
Any good turbo engine uses an SRI. Look at all the stock engines out there which have SRIs from the factory.


I have no experience with an SRI but have looked at every VRT dyno I could find and it just seems to me that VRT's with SRI's tend to produce more hp than torque. That may be due to other factors but I have to think the SRI has something to do with it. Makes sense doesn't it? Isn't that what they are made to do?
Any way that I can make more HP while keeping torque to a minimum is fine with me. SRI, cams, turbo sizing, etc. Big torque in a FWD car w/ 205/50/15's is useless.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

It's a turbo sizing & flow thing. 1.8Ts make 150hp as standard, with 165 lb ft torque and that uses and SRI. If you used a small enough turbo, then torque would equal power, or be greater, but no one wants that because the torque will just drop off too quickly - like the 1.8T.
The gas speed is a lot slower off boost with an SRI (which is why VAG use such a tiny turbo) but on boost, the advantages are obvious..... much less volume to fill, quicker response, less lag.....etc etc
Good mapping and good cams will restore a lot of the low rpm inefficiency and you won't notice the difference.
It's much better (and faster) to have more power to hold the available torque for longer in the rev range. A VRT that can hold 350lb ft from 3500 to 7000+rpm is faster than a VRT that spikes 425lb ft at 3500rpm, but only has 250lb ft by 7000rpm. Seen that all too many times with poorly chosen turbos in VRT applications.
Huge torque spikes only please dyno whores and tyre shredders.


_Modified by kevhayward at 6:40 AM 7-29-2008_


_Modified by kevhayward at 6:41 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*

i just spent the money for the SRI for an Oil Cooler Kit and CNC Machined Aluminum Shifter-Cable Bracket Bushings


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*

I just got this SRI from Germany:


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? adva ... (Norwegian-VR6)*

The throttle placement and less intercooler piping benefits are obvious.
Does an SRI make power on a VRT though? Has anyone proven this?
I'll be running a T04E .69 P-trim, Dsr 256 cams, ported head, and full 3" exhaust. First at 10psi and hopefully 20psi someday. Will the SRI make more HP up top and/or hold torque and hp longer in the higher rpm range?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? adva ... (slc92)*

Aside from the effects of changed plenum geometry, the powerband differences can be explained by resonance tuning. By shortening the runner length, you are raising the 'resonant' rpm, resonant meaning that the operating frequency of the engine (rpm/60) is equivalent to the frequency that sound waves oscillate to and from the intake valve <--> plenum. Rate = distance/time -> time = distance/rate -> frequency = rate/distance. Since the rate at which these pulses travel is solely a function of temperature, for a given setup, decreasing the distance from the valve to the plenum will increase the resonant rpm of the engine... and this should be accompanied by a power increase at these increased engine speeds. If you've ever seen posts by Foffa on here, his contention is that most (if not all) aftermarket vr6 intake manifolds have runners that are too short. This results in the resonant rpm of the setup being higher than the engine can physically handle (aka 10k rpm on a VR6). This leads to an argument between fitment and performance. Since most of us have our vr6s in front engine, transverse vw's, we have to compromise.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? adva ... (leebro61)*









for $450 is deff worth it, let me know if u want one


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? adva ... (juan8595)*

Juan how is the fitment in a Mk2 with stock fans?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? adva ... (92gtikid)*

Juan8595
IM sent. Does it clear the upper rad support on a Corrado? I saw that BVA Motorsports hit the core support originally. Do I need to run aftermarket fans? Can I run the stock fuel rail and fuel pressure reg.?
This is for a 93' Corrado SLC. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? adva ... (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Aside from the effects of changed plenum geometry, the powerband differences can be explained by resonance tuning. By shortening the runner length, you are raising the 'resonant' rpm, resonant meaning that the operating frequency of the engine (rpm/60) is equivalent to the frequency that sound waves oscillate to and from the intake valve <--> plenum. Rate = distance/time -> time = distance/rate -> frequency = rate/distance. Since the rate at which these pulses travel is solely a function of temperature, for a given setup, decreasing the distance from the valve to the plenum will increase the resonant rpm of the engine... and this should be accompanied by a power increase at these increased engine speeds. If you've ever seen posts by Foffa on here, his contention is that most (if not all) aftermarket vr6 intake manifolds have runners that are too short. This results in the resonant rpm of the setup being higher than the engine can physically handle (aka 10k rpm on a VR6). This leads to an argument between fitment and performance. Since most of us have our vr6s in front engine, transverse vw's, we have to compromise.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Word
That why a T25 make 540Whp at 26psi and holding the TQ from 4.5k to 7.5k with correct lenght.
The rule is ~16-18cm A.K.A 6,3-7,1Inch horns OUT from the head fro 7500-8000rpm on 242-264* cams
all posted intakes will give much less hp/tq over the entire powerband VS OEM








But they fit and you can fit a larger turbo


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

You've personally tested and dyno'd every VR6 SRI with every possible turbo, cam, and head configuration have you?
I don't buy that unsubstantiated claim without evidence.
It's just theory. There are 1000s of different intake theories in practice on 1000s of different engines, mostly for normally aspirated tuning. For turbos, the boost needs to get into and out of the head as fast as possible, and all that pulse tuning goes out the window.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_You've personally tested and dyno'd every VR6 SRI with every possible turbo, cam, and head configuration have you?
I don't buy that unsubstantiated claim without evidence.
It's just theory. There are 1000s of different intake theories in practice on 1000s of different engines, mostly for normally aspirated tuning. For turbos, the boost needs to get into and out of the head as fast as possible, and all that pulse tuning goes out the window.

x2


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_ For turbos... ....and all that pulse tuning goes out the window.

Completely disagree. The pulse tuning is NOT one of the "1000s of different theories", from what I've seen, it's probably one of the theories that most (if not all) agree on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_You've personally tested and dyno'd every VR6 SRI with every possible turbo, cam, and head configuration have you?
I don't buy that unsubstantiated claim without evidence.
It's just theory. There are 1000s of different intake theories in practice on 1000s of different engines, mostly for normally aspirated tuning. For turbos, the boost needs to get into and out of the head as fast as possible, and all that pulse tuning goes out the window.

Its not a theory
Its how you do it and how it has been done since the engine was born.
All measurements in ports vs cam lift and duration vs exhuast runner lenght ect is the lenght they are because someone have choosen a goal and were the power should be delivered.
4 stroke engine still have 4 strokes and pulses with turbo








With turbo its were the BIG gains can be made.
Look at all VR6 3litre dynos with Gt35 turbos that have worse low end power then my 2.3L and less top end power then my 2.3L at same boost.









This is were the "right way to do it" comes in to play.
Broad power with insane peak








i think its worth it to re-arrange stuff in the engine bay to be able to fit a full concept http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Car's looking good Paolo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

thanks Paul! 
yea, car is going back together slowly... more parts been ordered and they are coming in 1 by 1 ... some are back ordered







so far ordered Lugtronics, 630cc inj, oil cooler kit, more gauges etc etc 
never ending shopping!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_thanks Paul! 
yea, car is going back together slowly... more parts been ordered and they are coming in 1 by 1 ... some are back ordered







so far ordered Lugtronics, 630cc inj, oil cooler kit, more gauges etc etc 
never ending shopping!























But i'll be worth it once it's all together with the PT61 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

Has anybody seen any indication that some cylinders may lean out in comparison to others? I believe that is why some of the SRIs taper down. But just thinking about it logically, what incentive does air have to go into the furthest runner when it can go into any of the closer ones?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_But just thinking about it logically, what incentive does air have to go into the furthest runner when it can go into any of the closer ones? 

Momentum... among other things.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i just found this thread after searching info and frying my brains to make my own sri my main goal is to get away from the exhaust heat... i have a cylinder head with the lower manifold on i have just filled each port with water and there is 25% difference in fluid volume between the front and back cylinders i think it will be difficult 4 me to make equal lenghts so im going to make a flipside type but with 3inch shorter on the runners . a few of my mates have vr6 turbos and have had ringlands blown and its always been one of the back 3 duno if its because of the exhaust heat why its the backones first or the runner lenghts?? i understand its detonation what caused them to go but why the back ones?? how i read it is the rear 3 are working harder midrange were detonation is most likely due to runner lenght ??


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_Has anybody seen any indication that some cylinders may lean out in comparison to others? I believe that is why some of the SRIs taper down. 

I see different plug colours with my SP intake. Cyls 1 & 2 are slightly darker (sootier) than the rest, which suggests the air flow has slowed down on those two cylinders off boost. It's no problem for me though, I fuel trim individual cylinders anyway.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (ade007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_SNIP - i have just filled each port with water and there is 25% difference in fluid volume between the front and back cylinders 
i think it will be difficult 4 me to make equal lenghts so im going to make a flipside type but with 3inch shorter on the runners 

Why not do a Schrick VGI style intake with unequal length runners?
They don't make much difference on the NA motor though, so not sure they would on a turbo motor either, but the theory is sound









_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_a few of my mates have vr6 turbos and have had ringlands blown and its always been one of the back 3 duno if its because of the exhaust heat why its the backones first or the runner lenghts?? i understand its detonation what caused them to go but why the back ones?? how i read it is the rear 3 are working harder midrange were detonation is most likely due to runner lenght ??

It's usually the heat from the turbo manifold soaking back into the head. I run 3% more fuel on the rear bank to get round this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
Why not do a Schrick VGI style intake with unequal length runners?
They don't make much difference on the NA motor though, so not sure they would on a turbo motor either, but the theory is sound








It's usually the heat from the turbo manifold soaking back into the head. I run 3% more fuel on the rear bank to get round this.


VGI can not be use with boost.
The switch will be awful.
We tried to use the MK4 and its crazy








BTW the schrick and mk4 mani did what is was suposed to do =crazy TQ 
The runner lenght is the same as oem for the high rpm mode


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

would it help efficency if the throttle body was on the bottom and in the middle (rather than on the drivers or passanger side)? To me it just seems like all the cylinders wouldn't be recieving an even amount of air..








just a


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*

To 'correctly' do a center mount throttle body you would probably run into space issues. When you have fluid flowing from a small area/high velocity/low pressure section (example: throttle body) to a large area/low velocity/high pressure section (example: plenum) you need to have a gradual area change else you run into all sort of problems. Center mount throttles are popular on the K-Series honda motors for space saving reasons, but I'm not convinced a traditional style plenum couldn't do equally well/better.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_To 'correctly' do a center mount throttle body you would probably run into space issues. When you have fluid flowing from a small area/high velocity/low pressure section (example: throttle body) to a large area/low velocity/high pressure section (example: plenum) you need to have a gradual area change else you run into all sort of problems. Center mount throttles are popular on the K-Series honda motors for space saving reasons, but I'm not convinced a traditional style plenum couldn't do equally well/better.









I was going to get a juan sri and have him mount the tbody like i said above. I switched to pusher fans, so I have plenty of room to work with


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VRT Short runner intake manifold... are they worth it??? advantages and disadvantages (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_CNC Machined Aluminum Shifter-Cable Bracket Bushings 

where did you get these? got any pics?


_Modified by stealthmk1 at 2:31 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YUENGLINGMIKE!* »_
I was going to get a juan sri and have him mount the tbody like i said above. I switched to pusher fans, so I have plenty of room to work with

I don't mean front to back, I mean top to bottom room.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i cant afford to go out and buy ready made manifolds so i will have a go at makeing own ...what you guys think to these two ideas im thinking of doing... i measured stock runner from the head and they are 10inch long 
1: im thinking of making a flipside type but 7inch long runners with a large 4inch plentum
2: same idea as above but with 3 of runner towering inside the plentum and the other 3 welded flush 
i will be making one of these two and want too see what you guys think my best option is


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
VGI can not be use with boost.
The switch will be awful.
We tried to use the MK4 and its crazy








BTW the schrick and mk4 mani did what is was suposed to do =crazy TQ 
The runner lenght is the same as oem for the high rpm mode

Oh yeah it worked nicely for sure, but I wasn't very clear in my post. I meant use just runner section of the VGI (not the flap and plenum) and then weld on you're own custom plenum.
Don't know if it would work though.
I like the HGP manifold. The way it's shaped and the throttle in the middle means, in theory, all cylinders are balanced.
As mentioned already, I'm also not a fan of throttles at one end, but within the space we're working with, there's not much else we can do.....and I'm not paying $$$$$s for the HGP intake!


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (ade007)*

by towering inside the plentum i mean simular to this pic 








my first attempt at uploading a pic so see if it works











_Modified by ade007 at 1:21 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (ade007)*

Staggered length SRI:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3791427


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

cheers for the link 
ive just opened a stock manifold up with a hammer







and found the stock runner lenghts from the head they 3x 10 inch and 3x13 inch 
so flipside customs manifold are 6x10 inch lenghts and not stock lenght
here is a pic to show


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (ade007)*

that must have been fun!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ade007)*

flipside is just screwed up with compensation removed.
best way to do it is to lower the radiator and go with nice stacks with 3 inch compensation.
with atleast 140mm on the short and ~210 on the long for 6500-7000rpm on OEM cams


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

i hope my buddy dont look here its his manifold


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for the lenght advise thats the rev range im looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (ade007)*

here is a quick mockup of what im thinking of building please comment if you think its a sh*t idea i can handle it . i know lowering the rad is the best idea but im thinking of the easyest and trying to make the best of the parts ive got it has 2 plentums 2- 3/4 inch tube thats the largest i can fit in to clear the rad in the mk3 golf but it will only be feeding 3 cylinders and i will be fetching both plentums to a y piece at the throttle body end..... i was also thinking about running some tubes to each plentums to help balance them together


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_that must have been fun!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ade007)*









Might acctually be on to something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you can fit it do it








Just remember the curvation inside the cylinder so it wont get som crazy S-shaped port


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

If your going to all this trouble on the intake side, are you going to run an equal lenght exhaust manifold too?


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

no im not touching exhaust im going to this trouble coz i cant justify the price of ready made ones and stock intakes are tuned for 5800rpm i want 6800rpm in a sri style
stock exhaust manifold are not a port matched length so i recon its more important on the intake side 


_Modified by ade007 at 12:53 AM 8-24-2008_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (ade007)*









an SRI will look awesome in my bay ... but no cash to burn








_(my update on my build)_


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

awww shheeet sun, go make ur own! it's halfway done!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3978212


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

if i have the tools or even just the talent to weld and such i would have made my own already...


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (ade007)*

this pic is what i decided to do the weld is not too good as ive never alloy welded with a mig before







the 4inch tube looks huge and you can not get to change the plugs im tempted to taper it down from 4inch to 3inch then there is just 1 plug i cant get at


----------



## SubZeroXXL (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (ade007)*

Nice idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Please hold us up to date!


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (SubZeroXXL)*

here is the pic of it finished the weld looks a pigs ear but its sealed ok. i just need to grind welds down and polish it up to look at bit smarter


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (ade007)*

Good job in tryin your own manifold... best way to learn about things.... not to be rude, but your welds are really cold, or your machine didnt have enough power.... It might pop if you get up there in boost, just my thoughts though. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

hi no offence taken. i have had some rubber mat and a steel plate bolted ang g clamped on and pressure tested it to 30psi i found a few pin holes leaking and rewelded them. the pics dont do the weld justice with the black soot round the edges but they are penatrated with fat welds thought it is not as bad as it looks in the pic








if it pops i will post it for you to tig it over 4 me










_Modified by ade007 at 11:13 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## Boostedvrt69 (Jul 19, 2015)

*please*



juan8595 said:


> for $450 is deff worth it, let me know if u want one



i want one! please email me details @ [email protected]


----------

